# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Thung Nai - Sơn Thủy Hữu Tình

## ngochungtravel

*HÀ NỘI - HÒA BÌNH – THUNGNAI – THÁC BỜ HÒA BÌNH – HÀ NỘI*
*Thời gian: 2 ngày /1 đêm, Ôtô + thuyền*_Thung Nai, cái tên lúc đầu nghe rất xa lạ nhưnglại rất gần, cách thành phốHoà Bình 20km thuộc địa phận xã Thung Nai, huyện CaoPhong, tỉnh Hoà Bình._
_Nếu ai chưa từng đến Thung Nai thì quả là mộtđiều đáng tiếc vì đơn gian là nó rất đẹp, có thể coi nó như là" Hạ Longcạn"._
_Cái cảm giác đi thuyền trên dòng Đà Giang kỳ vĩ,ngắm sông nước, mây trời, ăn uống trên đảo cối xay gió và thăm các bản củangười Dao, người Mường thật thú vị._
*Ngày01: Hà Nội - Thung Nai   (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h00:* Xevà hướng dẫn viên đónquý khách tại điểm hẹn, xuất phát đi *ThungNai - lòng Hồ Thủy Điện Hòa Bình*. Trên đường đi thưởng ngoại phong cảnh vàcon người của vùng núi Tây Bắc, ngắm nhìn những cung đường đèo, núi ngoạn mục.*08h00*: Đến Bến Thung Nai, Thuyền đón Quý khách đi tham quan lòng hồ thủy điệnHòa Bình.Quý khách sẽ được hòa mình với khung cảnh thiênnhiên hùng vĩ giữa núi rừng Thung Nai, tham quan các ngôi nhà của Người Mường nằmkhuất sau những hòn đảo. *Trưa:* Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió trên đồi, thưởngthức các đặc sản của núi rừng Thung Nai.*14h00:* Quý khách tiếp tục lên thuyền du ngoạn và ngắm cảnh núi non, các hònđảo trong lòng hồ Hòa Bình.*18h30:*Ăn tối với những món ănlạ mang hương vị của núi rừng bản địa. Giao lưu lửa trại Nghỉ đêm tại ThungNai.*Ngày02: Thung Nai - Động Thác Bờ (Ăn sáng, trưa)**
Sáng:*Dậy sớm để ngắm bình minhlúc 5h, bữa sáng được chuẩn bị quý vị với món Cháo Gà nóng nấu theo cách củangười Dao bản địa.Sau bữa sáng, khởi hành xuôi trong lòng hồ về mạnphía bắc, thăm quan *đền Thác Bờ* củangười Mường và người Dao, ngôi đền được người dân bản địa cho là linh thiêngnhất vùng lòng Hồ.Tiếp tục thăm động Thác Bờ với hệ thống Tượng kỳ vĩ, nơi có tượng Phậttổ Như Nai và Phật bà Quan Âm cao trên 20m.
Tiếp tục dạo chơilòng hồ tham chợ Bản Bờ của người Dao họp trên thuyền vào sáng chủ nhật hàngtuần và bè cá nổi, Quý khách có thể chọn mua cho mình một ít cá mang về nhàkhách làm đồ ăn nhậu thêm.
*12h00:*Trở lại nhà khách Cối XayGió dùng bữa trưa.Sau bữa trưa, quý vị nghỉ ngơi 1 tiếng trước khithu dọn hành lý xuống tàu trở về bến Thượng Lưu.*15h00:*Quý khách lên xe khởihành về Hà Nội*17h00:*Xe đưa quý khách về lạiđiểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.*Giá vé cho 01 khách: 665.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 12 khách trở lên)**GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM*Phươngtiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xeCácbữa ăn theo chương trình.Hướngdẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốttuyếnPhòngnghỉ: Nhà sàn tập thể tại bản.Véthăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh (nếu có)Thuyềnđưa đón và tham quan tại Thung NaiChiphí giao lưu văn nghệ và đốt lửa trại.Bảohiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tourKhuyếnmại: Nước uống trên xe.*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*ThuếVAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…- Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.*Mr Vũ Thường Hùng - PhòngKinh Doanh**THANGLOI TOUR*
Địachỉ        : Số 104, Vũ Trọng Phụng. Q.Thanh xuân, Hà Nội
Điệnthoại   : 04 35579837/ 665 35323/66743729            Fax: 04 35579837 (ext.108)
Diđộng       :* 0904 968 117*
E-mail         : ngochungtravel89@gmail.com
Website     : www.victorytour.com.vn*


*Lưu ý: Để ảnh bài viết hiện thì bạn nên post lên imgur.com rồi chèn vào bài viết*

----------

